# Will the Canon 5D Mark III have Pixel Re-Mapping for Video?



## toddj13 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been searching for days and can't find out if the Canon 5D Mark III will have Pixel Re-Mapping or not for Video mode. I use my cameras for both photography and video and this has been a huge pain. The only thing I get from Canon is to send it in each time but we can't afford to be without our cameras that long for them to re-map the pixels each time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you talking about mapping out hot pixels?

I have not seen such a feature that was advertized or documented. The 5D MK II supposedly mapped them out, but I could not confirm it. Applying some NR usually does it as well. The new lightroom version will let you do some of these things to video in a roundabout way.


----------



## toddj13 (Mar 8, 2012)

I know a lot of people talked about re-mapping the pixels by taking off the lens, attaching the body cap, and then selecting manual sensor clean but that didn't do anything to fix the hot pixels in video mode on my cameras. I know the Olympus cameras have pixel re-mapping in the firmware and I've heard that the new Nikon will too but I can't confirm that. I just hope for $3500 they will include this and possibly update some of the other cameras firmware even though I doubt it. I've heard of it costing close to $200 to send it to Canon if your camera is not covered under warranty or even more if they have to replace the sensor. I can fix it myself in Final Cut Pro but its a pain to have to do and if the dead pixel is on a face it can be a bit tricky to fix in your videos. Hot pixels in stills are pretty easy to fix but in a video it can be a nightmare.


----------

